# fluval 304 problem



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

so i cleaned my tank and went to plug my fluval back in, and it wont turn on. Absolutely nothing happens. no clicks or anything. i assume the motor is fried or something. Anyone ever have this happen. BTW it was working fine before the cleaning.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I have one and never had anything like that happen, did you clean your impeller? check to see if your impeller is cloged with something or if it is in right, did you run it without water in it for any period of time? when you cleaned it did you by chance submerge the top part? and this might be a stupid question but are you sure your outlet is working, did you trip a circut? If all of this is not the prob than you should check your warrenty paper to see if it can be replaced.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

well i bought this one form the pet store about 2 years ago in the clearence bin because they used it before for one of their tanks. so the warranty is done. the outlets are working as my oither filter, light and heater are on the same power bar, and i did swtich plugs around. it was running before the cleaning. i didnt even take it apart because i cleaned my emp today and i never clean both filters at once.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

I find the best thing to do when something isn't workin', is to HIT it!!!

like this:


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

Clean the impeller. Works like a charm.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If there's too much air in the hoses and/or canister, it may refuse to work again.
I don't know if the canister was filled up again after cleaning, and wheter the tubes were already full with water: if not, such on the outlet end to prime the filter: this worked a few times with my Eheim canisters when they too refused to start working again after maintenance.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

I had this same problem though...... I followed the instructions however the fluval wouldn't work when I tried to restart it.

You have to drop the water left below the outtake part of the fluval and then prime the fluval until water starts spitting out of the outtake then plug it in and it will work. Then fill up the tank!

Worked for me, hopefully does for you too!!

FLUVALS are awesome!! I'm very pleased with my two!


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

well, after taking apart the filter, i found that the yellow plastic piece that holds the impellar shaft melted somewhat and deformed, binding up the impellar.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

cleaned everything and put the new shaft assembly in, and something is binding up the impeller when it is in it's little hole. so i guess something melted or something. time to buy a new motor housing, great, 75 bucks.


----------

